# Ashida Kim takes on E-Budo!



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2003)

E-Budo is a very high-quality board concerned with the Japanese arts. It's known for being very detailed--almost academic at times--and has a reputation for rooting out frauds. Of course, we all know that Ashida Kim is not one of those!

http://www.ashidakim.com/cgi-bin/ne...275,30281,30296,30309,30317,30350,30351,30352
http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18408


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 10, 2003)

Me thinks Mr. Kim needs some prozac......


----------



## Kingston (Apr 10, 2003)

lol i never get tired of hearing about Ashida Kim.

what a nut.


----------



## J-kid (May 3, 2003)

Ashida Kim Is a liar, a punk and a idoit.


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

> Ashida Kim Is a liar, a punk and a idoit.


----------



## tonbo (May 16, 2003)

I think Ashida Kim and Count Dante are really the same guy.

Probably one of those immortal guys from Highlander.

Ashida Kim.  Sheesh.


----------



## jdmills (May 16, 2003)

I don't know.  Do you think Ashida Kim could beat Christopher Lambert?  I'm pretty sure he couldn't handle Adrian Paul.


----------



## MartialArtist (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *Ashida Kim Is a liar, a punk and a idoit. *


No he's not


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> *No he's not *



I agree.

Given the number of books he's got on the market, and the fact that they do continue to sell well (otherwise I wouldnt keep finding em at my local bookstores) I doubt very much he is an idiot.

The liar part I can't say.

As to his being a punk...if we are talking attitude, mayhaps.  Otherwise, again, I dunno.


----------



## MartialArtist (May 29, 2003)

Funny Ashida Kim's real name is Christopher Hunter, he changed it to sound more Eastern...  Damn, at least study names before trying to pose as something you are not.  Kim is the most common surname in Korea, which is unique in Korea only.  Not many people outside Korea have Kim as their surname.  Ashida is a Japanese name that's not used so much anymore.  So unless his father was Korean, and the mother probably being Japanese hence the naming of "Ashida", and gave birth do a pale, skinny white man who has never trained in his life, then yes, Ashida is legit.  Legit as in his name.  His legitimacy on the MA is :rofl: 

But he does have skills in marketing.  Even on amazon.com, his books have a 3 star average rating...  Most of the ratings are done by him or by his buddies (check the e-mail addresses, IPs, etc.).  This could dupe people fairly easily.


----------



## MartialArtist (May 29, 2003)

http://www.icmaua.com/ArtistsEncyclopediaS.htm

None of his claims really go through.  Hosting Mas Oyama?  Define hosting.  Does hosting mean taking a picture?  Does hosting mean he trained with Oyama?

The funniest claim is this:



> Awarded the prestigious Honorary title of Doctor PH.D. MA  for the studies of Asian & Middle Eastern cultures relating to Martial Arts.
> 
> (from Trinity College in Delaware, U.S.A.)


http://www.trincoll.edu/pub/ - Trinity College is in Conneticut, not Delaware.  Unless Delaware has some branch (unlikely) in Delaware...

There is no such thing as a Doctor PhD in MA.  From what I've seen so far, Trinity does not even offer honorary titles nonetheless a PhD in MA.  MA is not even a field of study there.  Dubious claims.

Something as large as an honorary title of* Doctor PhD* should be big enough to be in some local media sources, or at least be searchable on the college's website.  Nada.  There was a local WWII veteran who got an honorary diploma, and was all over the local news.  And a high school diploma is far less of that of something like a Doctor PhD in MA, whatever that is.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 5, 2003)

No Trinity College in Delaware.
:shrug:


----------



## J-kid (Jun 6, 2003)

Give me a break he must be a the real deal i mean not only is he a master of martial arts and sex but he is also a world leader a Jedi master and the list gos on.

How can any of us be as good as him just yesterday he proclaimed he was the Yu-Gi-Oh champion and pokemon champion.  His secret to winning you ask?  it is a super secret of the ninja.   I took this right out of his newest book how to use your ninja skills to pick on fat 4th graders.  (Step one) 1 must find a target, going to your local elementry school will usally work or use one of my favorites offering kids candy to get in the car with you. {  }  Then once  you find the kid you must challeng him and if he trys running just follow him and force him to play AKA bring out the samuri sword.  Now find a spot where no one can see, i like to keep at least 5 rare cards up my sleeve so i can start off with a advantege, a personal note , it is more injoyable to play cards with the kids on your lap.  But sitting about 5 feet from one another is good to so you can look over at his cards.  This should get you the win.  If things are really going bad go to plan be throw SAND right in his eyes blind him steal his cards and run.
There for you are the champion and undefeated like me.   And if you see the kid a few years later, RUN.)


This guy is crazy.   WHATS NEXT?????

:shrug:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 6, 2003)

Judo-Kid, that's scary, sick, and wrong.

I mean, *really*......are people still playing Pokemon?

Peace--


----------



## J-kid (Jun 7, 2003)

LOL


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *Give me a break he must be a the real deal i mean not only is he a master of martial arts and sex but he is also a world leader a Jedi master and the list gos on.
> 
> How can any of us be as good as him just yesterday he proclaimed he was the Yu-Gi-Oh champion and pokemon champion.  His secret to winning you ask?  it is a super secret of the ninja.   I took this right out of his newest book how to use your ninja skills to pick on fat 4th graders.  (Step one) 1 must find a target, going to your local elementry school will usally work or use one of my favorites offering kids candy to get in the car with you. {  }  Then once  you find the kid you must challeng him and if he trys running just follow him and force him to play AKA bring out the samuri sword.  Now find a spot where no one can see, i like to keep at least 5 rare cards up my sleeve so i can start off with a advantege, a personal note , it is more injoyable to play cards with the kids on your lap.  But sitting about 5 feet from one another is good to so you can look over at his cards.  This should get you the win.  If things are really going bad go to plan be throw SAND right in his eyes blind him steal his cards and run.
> ...


Mr. Kim aka Chris Hunter is living in a mansion making 400K annually.  As bad as it sounds, it takes something to market such crap.


----------



## J-kid (Jun 7, 2003)

I just made the storey up about the book, but he did say he is a jedi master.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> *Funny Ashida Kim's real name is Christopher Hunter, he changed it to sound more Eastern...  Damn, at least study names before trying to pose as something you are not.  Kim is the most common surname in Korea, which is unique in Korea only.  Not many people outside Korea have Kim as their surname.  Ashida is a Japanese name that's not used so much anymore.  So unless his father was Korean, and the mother probably being Japanese hence the naming of "Ashida", and gave birth do a pale, skinny white man who has never trained in his life, then yes, Ashida is legit.  Legit as in his name.  His legitimacy on the MA is :rofl:
> 
> But he does have skills in marketing.  Even on amazon.com, his books have a 3 star average rating...  Most of the ratings are done by him or by his buddies (check the e-mail addresses, IPs, etc.).  This could dupe people fairly easily. *



Ashida is a Family name in Japan.......not a first name.......which makes his name sound even more idiotic.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *Ashida is a Family name in Japan.......not a first name.......which makes his name sound even more idiotic. *


haha, two surnames/family names!


----------



## tonbo (Jun 11, 2003)

Ashida Kim lives in a *mansion*?  And makes $400k a year?

Come ON!!  That *has* to be a front!  I mean, really....with all his ninja skills, he should know that it pays to keep a lower profile!!

Oh, yeah....and a secret identity never hurts, either, huh?

His money must all come from circling the globe taking people up on his $10,000 challenges.  And all the money from the kumite fights he wins.  And the royalties from his books.

Or maybe he just sells....uh...."magic ninja dust".  

But, hey....if the guy really does make $400k a year, then at least he's doing something right.  It's immoral as hell to fleece the stupid, but big corporations do it all the time, right?

Ashida Kim.   

Whatever.

Peace--


----------



## arnisador (Aug 29, 2003)

Any news on the Ashida Kim e-wars?


----------

